# Diagrama de potencia SKP MAX 310



## fgalli (Oct 5, 2014)

Buenas noches. Alguien posee el diagrama eléctrico de esta potencia? ...


----------



## Robertdj (Jul 19, 2020)

Hola necesito quien pueda pasármelo, gracias.


----------

